# Kioti (3510) grease nipple threads



## ck3510hb

Any one know what threads are on the grease nipples? Not any of the ones I have. It was suggested they may be metric or machine. Thanks


----------



## sixbales

Howdy ck3519hb,

I think you may be referring to "press fit" (drive-in) grease nipples. See attached picture (compliments of Grainger). These do not have threads, but have serrations for gripping, and are driven in place. I put a small socket over the nipple to seat against the body and drive them in with a hammer. If you have a nipple that doesn't fit tightly, clean the hole and gripping surface thoroughly and apply a small amount of JB weld epoxy on the serrations and drive it in. allow 24 hours for the epoxy to set/cure. Post back if this is not your case.


----------



## ck3510hb

Hey there six bales, nope, not those, I used a 9/32 socket to get it out. Has 2 1/2 or 3 threads. Smaller than the smallest of my assorted box of nipples. I am guessing but the amount of (or lack of), threads may be depth between inner and outer shafts. I am going to take the floor above it off and try a 1/4 20 machine bolt. Maybe??


----------



## sixbales

Take it to an auto parts store and see if they can match it. Have you tried your Kioti dealer?


----------



## ck3510hb

talked to the dealer yesterday they re going to pull one in and check that nipple and get back to me. I am going into town today, will check at the auto parts. thanks, or I may just buy a right angle to go on the grease gun.


----------



## DK35vince

I found this on a search http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/kioti-owning-operating/333973-kioti-grease-fittings-3.html
Possibly BSPT threads (British standard pipe thread)


----------



## ck3510hb

DK35vince said:


> I found this on a search http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/kioti-owning-operating/333973-kioti-grease-fittings-3.html
> Possibly BSPT threads (British standard pipe thread)


DK35 Vince; This is good information. I will get on Grangier


DK35vince said:


> I found this on a search http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/kioti-owning-operating/333973-kioti-grease-fittings-3.html
> Possibly BSPT threads (British standard pipe thread)



This is really good information I will Order some assorted today. Thanks Bob


----------

